# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  مطالب الزبونات ... حتماً لها من يسمعها لنصل إلى الأفضل

## إدارة القسم التجاري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

عزيزاتي زبونات المنتدى

نظرا لما نلاحظه مؤخرا من قيام بعض الزبونات بالتذمر من بعض الأمور التي تصدر من بعض التاجرات

فقد تم تخصيص هذا الموضوع ولمدة اسبوع منذ اليوم ان شاء الله

لتطرحن فيه همومكن ومطالبكن تجاه التاجرات

دون التشهير بأي تاجرة

حيث أن الغرض من هذا الموضوع

حصر جميع السلبيات الموجودة في قسم التجارة

ومحاولة معالجتها

فلا تترددي بطرح أي مطلب

أو اقتراح

أو شكوى

أو ملاحظة

وثقي بأنها ستلقى الاهتمام اللازم

ملاحظة: سيتم الاجتماع بالتاجرات إن شاء الله بعد الإنتهاء من هذا النقاش وسيتم الاستماع الى مشكلاتهن في القسم المخصص لهن 


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## طيرالأحزان

فكره حلو والله

----------


## لمسات خليجية لخدمات الافراح

والتاجرات ما يستوي يحطون همومهم بعد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## (الحمادية)

فكره حلو والله

الى الامام دوما

----------


## class_lady

والله فكرة فنانة ومن حق الزبونة اتقول الي في خاطرها  :Smile:

----------


## نبض الشارقة

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## جرح وحداوي

فكرة حلوة واايد ..

نشكر جهوودكم المبذووولة ...

----------


## ام سلامة.

*هي والله
هذا شي طيب ...*

----------


## روزه

للامام دوم يامنتدى سيدات الامارات

واي شكوى ياريييييييت تنطرح باسلوب راقي ولبق

----------


## جويرية

فكرة حلوة .. لو التاجرة بعد تحط الاشيا اللي تتضايق من الزبونه بعد يكون احسن

----------


## شهد الظاهري

حلـوه الفكره وأاتمنى من الـإادآاره إاترآاقب كل إاللي تحطهم مسؤوليـن فـ المنتدى مب بس التـآاجرآات ..
دآام الموضوع إانفتح أاحب أاتكلم عن بعظهم 
# إايحطون عروضهم ويوم إانرآاسلهم أابدن مـآايردون .. !!! أاو مـآايردون إالـآا بـ أاسلوب ( إاذآا مـآاتبين خليه ) إانزين ليييش حرآام نستفسر .. !!! .. أاو يحطون شي ويون يوصلنـآا الطلب ننصدم .. !! ( طبعاً مب الكل ) .. 
م . وأاتمنى منكم كـ إادآاره إانكم إاتخصصون لـ كل شي قسم مثل الـإاكسسوريز والجلـآابيـآات مب الكل ويـآا بعض ونحن إانتم إانحوس وإانفرفر فـ الصفحـآات لين مـآانوصل لـ مطلبنـآا .. خخخ

لـآاهنتوو ويعطيكم إالعـآافيه وإالسموووحـــه من الـ كل .. ))

----------


## PEACH

طلبت مره من تاجره شي .. وهي طبعا من خارج الامارات .. لكن لما وصل الجمارك منعوه يدخل .. ما أعرف ليش؟؟؟

وطبعا راحت علي .. اتمنى ان التاجره تكون متأكده ان الطلبيه بتوصل للزبونه .. وتخير الزبونه بطريقة الشحن حتى لو كانت اغلى لكن ممكن انها تكون اسهل وافضل واسرع ..

----------


## ام جيهان

موفقات والى الامام دائما

----------


## مالكو حاية

فكره حلوة واااااايد ..
واقتراحي يا ريت تنطرح بشكل دوري
كل شهر او شهرين مثلا 

عشان تعالجون المشاكل اول باول..

الله يوفقكم ...

----------


## وردة غلااا

في البدايه: 

الشكر لكم جميعاً هنا في منتدى سيدات الامارات

وكلامي ربما يجمع بين ( الطلب والاقتـــــــراح )
.
.

قبل كمن سنه سويتوا أكياس هدايا، وأقلام وأوراق ( على شكل مجموعه ) باسم المنتدى ، وبعتوهم ..
الصراحه كانوا واااااايد حلو ان نحن كتاجرات نرسل بضاعتنا للزباين بأكياس تحمل اسم المنتدى، وأحياناً نرسل هدايا بنفس هذي الأكياس.
.
.

ياريت لو ترجعون تسووووونهم مره ثانيه ياااااااريت والله 
.
.
هذا مجرد رأي والسموحه منكم

----------


## ليللي*وايت

انزين اول شي مشكورين عالفكره وجزاكم الله خير
بس انا لي ملاحظة والسموحة شكوى على المنتدى
نحن محل تصميم أزياء وطلبت من الادارة كيف نقدر نسوي دعاية عن طريق المنتدى ماحد عبرنا ولا سئل فينا 
وسوينا موضوع نسئل اصحاب الخبره من التاجرات والمحلات حذفو لنا الموضوع ليش؟؟
ونرجوا افادتنا عاجلا بالطريقة المناسبة

----------


## رذاذ الأمل

> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> موضوع جميل و شاكرين لكم حرصكم و استماعكم لأصواتنا 
> 
> بخصوص مشاركتي فهي عن .. 
> 
> التاجرات اللي ياخذون عربون على اساس ينقص من الفاتورة او ينرد بعدين 
> وبعدها يبلعون المبلغ و يطنشون رسايل الزبونة لاعادة العربون ؟؟ 
> 
> ...


نفس كلام الاخت

----------


## هيام2

> ياريت يترتب المول يعني يقسم حسب نوع البضاعه 
> 
> قسم للجلابيات والعبايات 
> 
> قسم للالكترونيات 
> 
> قسم لكريمات التجميل والمكياج 
> 
> قسم للخدمات 
> ...


اوافقك الراى

----------


## women-uae

> اوافقك الراى




أواافق خواتي الرأي ^^



وبارك الله فيكم ع التنظيم بخصوص التاجرآت .. يزآكم الله خير .. 
وبقولكم الحق .. 

الحمدلله تعآملت ويآ تآجرآت وآيد 
ولآ وحدة فيهن ظلمتني ولله الحمد . . تعاملن وياي بكل عدل وأماانه .. 

يعني بخصوص وصول البضاعه .. وسعرهآ .. أو التوصيل 
كل شي مر تماام .. ^^

وأنا أشكركم الصصصراحة ~ ..

----------


## ميثانه فنانه

الصراحه انا من قبل رمضان كنت طالبه من عند اخت من الخوات مجموعة بهارات واشياء ثانيه لي ولناس اعرفهم موصييني اخذ لهم من عندها ، بس مادري شو استوا تمت تماطل ويايه اول شي قالت طلعت الطلبيه وعقبها باسبوعين قالت الشركه تاخرت وعقبها باسبوع بولااااااااااااااااااااابس حتى الرسايل ماترد عليه ،، يعني مووول مب حلوه الحين احنا اندور فايدتهم بس مااعرف شو الي استوا ، والاشكاليه لين الحين قايمه اشوفها تدخل وتطلع بس ماترد علينا ، طيب شو سبب التاخير بنعذرها لكن جي فص ملح وذاب

انزين احنا اندور لها الفايده والنهايه ترا البزات في جيبنا وهي الخسرانه جان ماتبا تبيع

المهم هالي عندي وارجوا انه حد يتفهم الموضوع

----------


## أم حبيبــة

أشكركم منتدى سيدات الإمارات على الفرصة للكلام هنـــا

بحط ملاحظاتي...لأني سبق و تعاملت مع تاجرات في المنتدى...

1. الموضوع ناااقص المعلومات...

يعني كلّفتي نفسك و كتبتي موضوع...كمليه...بالصور و الأسعار و طريقة الإستخدام...بدل ما أقعد أرسل لك رسالة علشان أسأل عن باقي التفاصيل...و يا ألاقي منك رد يا ما ألاقي...كتبتي الموضوع...يبقى خليه كامل !


2. المدح الرهيب للبضاعة

بصراحة مدح مبالغ فيه...كإني شارية بضاعة من كوكب المريخ...مش طبيعي و مش منطقي !...و لما تيجي البضاعة ألاقيها عادية...ما فيها الميزة الرهيبة...غير عن بضاعة تانية جربتها...كانت فاشلة و حرّمت أشتري تاني شيء ما شفته بنفسي...


3. الأسعاااار..

يا جماعة صدقوني أكثر من 70% من هذه المنتجات...ألاقيها بجانبي في محلات الهنود و الفلبنيين...و برخص التراب...مش لدرجة 300 و 400 درهم فرق في المنتج الواحد !

ما تستغلوا إنه الناس ما تقدر توصل كل مكان علشان تضحكوا عليهم...الناس الحين صارت واعية و تسأل و تتواصل مع بعض و تعرف...و أرجوكم ما حد يقول لي أصلي و تقليد....الأصلي ألاقيه في محلات الفلبنيين...و هم عارفينه أكثر منا !


4. كلامي ما أعممه على كل التاجرات علشان حرام ما أظلمهم...بس و ربي فقدت المصداقية في التجارة بمنتج ما شفته بيدي و عرفت سعره...و يمكن برضه ما لقيت المنتج الفريد من نوعه اللي مش قادرة ألاقيه أو ألاقي بديل له في مكان ثاني...و اللي يشدني بحيث أرجع ثاني أشتري عن طريق المنتدى...


أشكركم على جهودكم...في أمان الله...

----------


## мιѕѕ gυ¢¢ι

انا عندي شكوى على اسعار البضايع بشكل عام..

كنت أشوف شو بضايع موجوده باسعارها واقارنها بسعر السوق..
طبعا لازم التاجره تستفيد شوي..

بس انصدمت ان الفايده تكون 50٪ 

مثال:
عطر لفيكتوريا سيكرت 50 مل في المنتدى ينباع (ديسكاوند) بسعر 250 وانا شاريه من المحل حجم 100 مل بسعر 250 درهم؛ يعني فررررق وااايد وهو اصلا كان ينباع بالمنتدى بسعر 300 او 400 ما اذكر.. بس ابصراحه حسيت ان التاجرات بالمنتدى يغشوني ولو ادور في السوق بلقى نفس البضاعه وبسعر ارخص..

فقمت ما اشتري شي.. غير الاشياء اللي صدق ما ألقاها ف السوق..
اما أني اشتري جلابيات او عطور او لبس او مفارش للسرير ....الخ
خلاص توبه اسويها*لأني لقيت اشياء في السوق نفس اللي في المنتدى وبسعر ارخص بواااااااااايد.. يعني 50٪ فرق من غير التوصيل ..

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

>
>

حابة أشارك برأيي بالموضوع وجداً حلو .. واتوقع في ردود مفيدة ..

بس حبيت أنوه على نقطة كزبونة .. 

المنتدى ممكن يضيف شعارات بسطية لتوعية المتسوقات ..


* الزبونة بدها تعرف مليون بالمية إنه أي بضاعة بالمنتدى أكيد في منها بالسوق العادي .. وحتلاقيها بأسعار مختلفة من مكان لمكان ..* لأنه مستحيل في وحدة حيكون عندها بضاعة حصرية بالدولة إلا تكون ( دفعت للوكيل فلوس كتيرة لتحصل على هالحصرية ) وهاي ما حتقدر عليها 99% من التاجرات ..


* الزبونة إذا ما بدها تتعب وتنزل وتدور على البضاعة بالسوق .. ببساطة بدها تعرف إنها حتدفع سعر مختلف و زي ما قالوا البنات أحيانا الاسعار حتكون فرق كبير ... بس فعليا عن نفسي لما ما بدي أتعب عمري بروح أشتري من المنتدى وبختار السعر المناسب إلي و بحط ببالي إني على الأقل اشتريت هالبضاعة بمزاجي ووصلتني لغاية البيت وهاي ما بتحصل لحد الآن إلا عن طريق المنتديات أو المواقع المعروفة ..


* أي بضاعة موجودة بالمنتدى ممكن جداً تكون عند عدة تاجرات .. وكل تاجرة حتبيع يمكن بسعر وكل وحدة أكيد إلها طريقة تعامل ...بس ممكن الزبونة تحصر اختيارها للتاجرة من خلال المميزات اللي بتقدمها لأنه ما شا الله في تاجرات بيحطوا مثلا هدية مجانية أو عينات .. الخ ..


* أي زبونة لازم توصل كل المعلومات اللي حتحتاجها للتاجرة .. والعكس بالعكس .. وأكيد التاجرة اللي بدها تنجح حتكون حريصة على الاستمرار ..والزبونة بدها بضاعة حلوة وهي قاعدة مرتاحة ..


.
.



* نقطة رجاء في قمة الأهمية ...


انه في حالة الشكوى في قسم الشكاوي يكون في متخصصات واعيات من الإداريات للرد على الشكاوي والإدارة تعطيهم حصرية الرد على المشكلات والتعامل معاها .. صراحة في كل الدنيا أهم من الشكوى والمشكلة هو المستمع والواعي لفهم المشكلة والرد عليها .. في هالأمور ما بيصح أيا كان يرد على المشكلة بس لأنه مسماه إداري .. والواحد كان إداري من قبل ومر بتجارب وتعلم .. لأنه في أصول مهمة لهالموضوع .. وأحيانا كلمات واعية وبسيطة بتحل مشاكل كتيرة ..

خاصة انه القوانين لا يمكن تحصر كل المشكلات اللي ممكن تحصل خاصة كل ما كبر المنتدى وتنوعت التجارات والزباين وخلافه .. 


.
.
.




* نقطة تانية مهمة : في تصنيف المفترض للتاجرات
..


في فرق بين التاجرة اللي بتشتري بضاعة وبتبيعها .. وبين اللي بتبيع شغل من تحت إيدها ومن إبداعها .. ومعروف الشغل اليدوي في كل مكان إله قيمته ..

مثل :
* المصممات بمختلف أنواعهم،، مصممات الشعارات والإعلانات // الملابس // البطايق // الملابس // الاكسسوار // التواقيع ... الخ ..

* التاجرات اللي بتشتغل أعمال يدوية أو بتعمل خدمات // مثل مصففات الشعر ،، التوزيعات ،، التغليف ،، البخور ... الخ 

* أو اللي بتشتغل وصفات طبخ معينة وتوزيعاتها ،، الخ )

لو في إمكانية المنتدى يضيف موضوع لاستقبال طلبات هالفئة حتى ينضاف مثلاً لأساميهم حصريا أيقونة أو رمز لـ ( حقوق إبداع ) .. بحيث هالشعار أو الأيقونة حتحفظ حق صاحبة الإبداع إنه ما حد يسرق فكرتها وينسخها وبيعطي الإدارة الحق للي تسرق الفكرة لحظرها أو إنذارها وخلافه غير إنه هيك فكرة حتخلي كل تاجرة تشتغل وتبدع فكرة بتخصها ومن تحت إيدها ...


هالخاصية بسيطة جداً وموجودة عادة في المنتديات الأدبية المعروفة على الشبكة ،، وبتميز الأعضاء والمنتدى وبيصير في محل تقدير للإبداع والاستمرار ..

.
.


هاي أهم النقاط بالنسبة إلي وحاولت أضيف مقترحات للحلول حتى ما يكونوا مجرد اقتراحات ..
وسلامتكم 
.
.

----------


## أم حبيبــة

تذكرت نقطة أعتبرها مزعجة جداً بالنسبة لي...

يكون في موضوع عادي في أي ركن...و يدخلوا التاجرات واحدة وراء الأخرى...لتكتب دعاء مثلا أو أي كلمة مثل كلمة رفع...يعني دون أي مشاركة فعلية تثري الموضوع...مجرد حتى يظهر توقيعها...أصبحت كل مواضيع الأقسام عبارة عن عروض تجارية...أصبح في كل موضوع لازم تسويق و تجاره...و هذا فعلاً يفقدني حسّي بالموضوع و التسلسل المنطقي له...

----------


## موزه السويدي

*وانا مع الكل بالتقسيم 

+

اكره شي عندي من قبل التاجرات هي الدعايا عالخاص

+

لما نطلب ونحط البيانات مايردون علينا وعقب نتفاجأ بإتصال المندوب ان لج طلبيه
مانبيج تخبرينا ان متى بتوصلني كل اللي نبيه نعرف هل اعتمدتي الطلبيه وقريتي رسايلنا

+

التاجرات اللي يدشن بعض الاقسام اللي تخص الاغراض اللي عندهم
وبس يدشون كل موضوع ويحطون دعاء او كلمة رفع او اي شي وهذا بصراحه يعتبر
دعايا + عرض تجاري بطريقه غير مباشره

+

وياريت نقدر نكتب اسامي التاجرات اللي غشونا*

----------


## آنسات

منكم نستفيد

----------


## مها الشحي

1. نطالب بتقسيم 
مثلا القسم البرونزي 
لوازم الطفال 
الشيل والعبي
الجلابيات
مستلزمات المطبخ
الاحذيه
الشنط
الجلابيات
مستلزمات الشعر
هاشكل مثلا 
2* بصراحه في تاجرات يتاجرن في سلعه بس يبالغن فالاسعار 
3* وبعض التاجرات والله البعض مب الكل اسلوبهن وردهن يخلن الواحد يكرها عيشته 
ليش عاد حراو والله حرام

----------


## البرنسيسه؟

بالتوفيق

----------


## بطاقاتي

بما ان الموضوع بعد مطاالب الزبوناات

انا عندي اقتراااح و رجاااء انتبهوا انه اقتراااح فقط لا غير
و مع انيوانا الي مقترحته الا اني بنفس الوقت احس انه فيه شوييية صعوووبه

اقتراااحي للتاجرات هو ليش ما تتعاونون مع الزباااين الي من نفس الامااارة

يعني مثلا بنااات راس الخيمه التاجرات واااايد في المنتدى و توصلني طلبيااات واايد منهم 
انا اولى بفلوس التوصيل 25 و 25 و 30 و و و 
اذا ما تبغونا نعرف من انتو و تحافظون على خصوصيتكم ممكن تحطون البظاعه فبقاله او اي مكان جريب منكم و نحن بنشل الغرض منه 

مجرد اقتراااح

و شكرا

----------


## برق لمع

اتمنى مثل ما قالوا البنات تتقسم المولات الى اقسام مثلا ملابس,,اجهزة مطبخيه,,,ديكورات والخخ عشان يسهل على المشتريه وفي نفس الوقت يقلل الضغط

----------


## بنتـ DXB

في البدايه نشكر الاداره على المبادره الطيبه

راح اتكلم كـــ زبونه

1- اشوف البضاعه إلي تعجبني واركز على الصور والاسعار وآراء البنات إلي اشتروا من عند هالتاجره من قبل خصوصا لو بنات اثق في رايهم اتوكل على الله والحمدلله لين الحين ما صادفتني أي مشكله كل التاجرات إلي تعاملت وياهم عسل  :Smile: 

2- بخصوص شركات التوصيل صحيح ان هالموضوع مب في إيد التاجره وبعض المندوبين فضيعين يقولج شوي وبكون عند الباب ويكمل ساعتين وما وصل ( على التاجره انها تغير الشركه إلي تتعامل وياها ) انا وايد تعبت من شركات التوصيل خصوصا في الجذب اونه نتصل فيها وماترد وفي نفس الوقت تتصل فيه التاجره وتكلمني وتقولي الشركه يقولون ماتردين والحين انتي رديتي علي !!! على طول التاجره غيرت شركة التوصيل


3- انا مع فكرة التقسيم لان المواضيع زادت و صعب نحصل المواضيع إلي نباها واحيانا خاصية البحث ما تفيدنا 

4- وانا مع فكرة التقييم ( تقييم التاجره للزبونه والعكس ) هالفكره بتساعد الطرفين على الالتزام 

5- البنات إلي يقولون في تهاون من قبل المشرفات بخصوص المخالفات القسم مليان مواضيع والردود في اليوم الواحد كثيره يعني ابسط شي تسوينه تضغطين على زر المشاركه السيئه وتكتبين التعليق واكيد المشرفه راح تتصرف في الموضوع حلو التعاون بين العضوات والاداره  :Smile: 

وربي يوفقكم ان شاء الله ^_____^

----------


## سارة النعيمي

^_^
1- ياليت تقسمون المول بدال المول الذهبي والبرونزي والفضي مول وفيه اقسام الملابس المستلزمات النسائية الهدايا الاغراض المنزلية 
2- ياليت البضاعة تكون بالتفصيل المممل والصور الواضحة وصور من كل صوب والمقاسات بالتفصيل ^_^
3- ياليت التاجرة ماتحط شروط عشان تطرش لي الطلبية مثلا الدفع المقدم من حقها تضمن حقها بس تقدر ظروفنا نحن نطلب من النت لاني ماااقدر اطلع من البيت واذا طلعت متاكدة احصل ارخص من البضاعة واوفر فلوس التوصيل واللي تطلب اطرش لها رصيد والله تلفوني مايطرش رصيد وحلفت وكلمة الله مب لعبة لانه تلفوني باسم ريلي ومسكر الخدمة عني ياليت تراعونا شوي 
4- ياليت المواضيع اللي موجودة بدال ماتغلقونها احذفوها عشان توفر مكان ^_*
والسموحة ^_^

----------


## ~غلا~

انا اتمنى تكون في تاجر بدبي توفر اي شي نبغاه بعموله 

يعني مثلا تشتري لنا من البوتيكات هناك بعموووله

----------


## أم رواضي؟

الفكرة روووووووووووووووعه 

وانا معاهم في التقسيم لانه الطريقة الافضل والحل السريع 

ربي يوفقكم

----------


## Looooonely

> *وانا مع الكل بالتقسيم 
> 
> +
> 
> اكره شي عندي من قبل التاجرات هي الدعايا عالخاص
> 
> +
> 
> لما نطلب ونحط البيانات مايردون علينا وعقب نتفاجأ بإتصال المندوب ان لج طلبيه
> ...


وياج موازنة..
خصوصا في موضوع الدعايا ع الخاص..
والله لاعت جبدي من كثر الرسايل.. يا ليييييييت تمنعون هالشي بليييز..
وادري وااايد عضوات يشتكون من هالشي..
وبعد رفع المواضيع فالاقسام الاخرى عسب يطلع موضوعهم..
هالشيئين ياليت تسوون لنا حل بخصوصهم.. 

وشكرا  :Smile:

----------


## T.O.T.A

شكراً يا إدارة على هالبادره الحلوة ^_^


اقتراحاتي . .


1- التقسيم:

أنا مع التقسيم .. يعني مثلاً: 

القسم الذهبي: هو القسم الخاص بالمحلات التجارية
القسم الفضي: المتاجر الخاصه بالتاجرات
القسم البرونزي يتم تقسيمه كالتالي: 

- قسم الاقمشة والفساتين والعبايا والملابس (نسائية+رجالية+ولادية)
- قسم الاحذية والحقائب والاكسسوارات والمكياج والعطور
- قسم الحلويات والمأكولات
- قسم البضائع الأخرى

<< كل ما كان التقسيم شوي كان احسن .. لأنه لو تفرع وتقسم أكثر .. بتقل الحركة في الاقسام وبالتالي بيقل الاقبال




2- رفع المواضيع في الاقسام الغير تجارية:

ياليت الإدارة تشوف صرفه لسالفة الرفع اللي مشوهه مواضيع المنتدى

أغلب مواضيع منتدى سيدات الإمارات= ردود الرفع فيها اكثر من الردود المفيده !!

الحل: تمنع العضوات والتاجرات منعاً باتاً من رفع المواضيع بردود غير مفيدة في الاقسام الغير تجارية بأي شكل من الأشكال:

(للرفع .. دعاء .. up .. ^ .. الله يوفقج .. بالتوفيج .. ماعرف .. إن شاء الله الخوات يفيدونج .. الخ)

ماعدا صاحبة الموضوع .. هي الوحيدة اللي مسموح لها برفع الموضوع فقط لا غير


لأنه للأسف بعض التاجرات يدخلن الاقسام الثانيه ويردن على كل المواضيع في اول صفحة او صفحتين في القسم بردود غير مفيده بس عشان نشوف تواقيعهن !!

الغريب إنه التاجره تكتب للرفع بس الموضوع بدال ما ينرفع ينزل  :Big Grin:  .. لانها ترفع كل المواضيع الي جدامها في القسم .. والموضوع بدال ما ينرفع ينزل للصفحة الثانية !!

طبعاً انا ما اعمم .. في تاجرات ما شاء الله عليهن يشاركن في كل الاقسام بردود أكثر من روووعه ومفيده واااايد .. وكلنا نستفيد من مشاركاتهن

يعني الهدف من مشاركاتهن هو إفادة العضوات مب عشان نشوف التوقيع .. يزاهن الله خير




3- تقييم التاجرات بالنقاط:

هي فكرة حلوة بس أنا ضدها !! لأنه باختصار وخلونا نكون واقعيين .. في بعض التاجرات عندهن شلة عباره عن عضوتين او 3 يرفعن مواضيعها .. وأخاف إذا طبقتوا فكرة "التقييم والنقاط" يقيمن هالشله التاجرات المنافسات بتقييم سلبي عشان يخربن عليهن

اللي اقصده باختصار شديد .. الفكرة وايد حلوة ومبتكره بالنسبة للمنتديات بس حاولوا تسدون الثغرات اللي فيها وتدرسونها زين قبل التطبيق .. عشان محد يستغل هالفكره بشكل سلبي




4- الهدايا مقابل رفع المواضيع:

مادري أحس هالحركة فيها ظلم لبعض التاجرات




5- البضائع المخالفة لقوانين المنتدى:

وايد أشوف مواضيع مخالفة لقوانين المنتدى مثل: البضايع التقليد..منتجات الاثاره الزوجية 

ياليت يتم التعامل مع هالمواضيع بشكل عادل .. لأنه في تاجرات يستخدمن اسلوب اللف والدوران

يعني مثلاً: تاجره تبيع خواتم تقليد بس ما تذكر هالشي في العنوان او الموضوع= موضوعها ما ينحذف 

وتاجره ثانيه تبيع نفس الخواتم التقليد وتذكر هالشي= موضوعها ينحذف !!

سواء كتبت كلمة تقليد أو لا .. المفروض في كلا الحالتين يتم التعامل معاهن بالمثل ويحذفون الموضوع لأنه مخالف لقوانين المنتدى




6- الصور الحقيقية للبضاعة:

- للأسف في وايد تاجرات ما يلتزمن بالقانون هذا .. ما يحطن صور البضاعه من تصويرهن الخاص ويحطن صور من النت

- الصور الغير واضحه للبضاعه: الوحده تشتري شي لونه بيج ويوصلها برتقالي!! .. والسبب التصوير الغير الواضح واللي ما يبين الوان وتفاصيل البضاعه




أتمنى محد يزعل من كلامي .. وانا ما اعمم لأنه في تاجرات ما شاء الله عليهن قمة في الطيبة والاخلاق والاسلوب الراقي والأمانة ^.^

بس الإدارة طلبت راينا بكل صراحه ووضوح .. لأنه في النهايه الاقتراحات اللي قالوها خواتي العضوات في صالح الكل (الإدارة + التاجرات + الزبونات)

والله يوفق الجميع بإذن الله

----------


## روضة الأمارات

الحين بحط رايي ومن دون زعل والحق حق ^^
السنفونية كلاتي 

1- اولا التقسم التقسيم يكون نفس الي تباه الادارة 3 مولات ( فضي - ذهبي -برونز ) بس يكون كل قسم من الثلاث مقسم الى كم قسم مثل ( قسم الاحذية - قسم الملابس بجميع انواعها - قسم الشنط - قسم اغراض المنزل - قسم طلبيات الاكلات والحلويات والهدايا والتوزيعات ) 

2- المندوبين انا كنت اقول ان التاجرة مصختها تاخر ويوم ارسلها مسج ماترد والاخ يا ميرد او ياخذ العنوان من بعدها ماااايدق ابد ويطلع اخرتها التاجرة زعلانة ماتكلمني الاخ يقول انا كنسلت الطلبية اوكي رسلي لي مسج قولي كنسلتي او شو السالفة مو تعصب وماترد على المسجات 
فانا رايي فهالنقطة لازم التاجرات يتاكدن من المندوبين من معاملتهم واسلوبهم عن طريق الزبونات نفسهم ان المندوب تعاملة اوكي او لا اذا لا تغيرة التاجرة علشان لاتخسر والزبونة ماتتبهذل تنقع في البيت علشان يي المندوب ماتطلع برع انا اول المتبهذلات ماطلع علشان اذا يا المندوب واخرتها ياخذ 4 ايام او اسبوع لا ظلم لي

3- التاجرة تحط صور المنتج من النت وتحط صوره للمنتج من تصويرها لامانة الالوان تختلف على الواقع 

4- الرفع الي ماله فايدة ادخل موضوع واجوف المنتج ابي احط تعليق او استفسار على المنتج في الموضوع ( علقولتهن الي عندها استفسار تراسلني على العام ) ويوم اكتب التعليق ما ترد علي ويوم ردة ترد بدعاء اتاريها ترد علشان ترفع الموضوع مو ترد علي اوكي قولو على الخاص استفسري 

5- الاسعار التاجرة تحط الاسعار الي تباه تعبها مانقول شي بس ارحمو يوم ترفعون بدرجة كبير نطنز على التجار يي فينا ^^ الاسعار شوي كبيرة اوكية من حقج تربحين مثلا ينباع ب5 دراهم برع وعندها 25 اوكي بطلع برع وبشترية من برع ارخص ياتاجرات اغلبية البنات يشترن لانهن مايقدرن يطلعن فترفعون الدبل مايصير ونتن وظميركن

6- المعلومات بعض التاجرات مو الكل مايكملون معلومات عن البضاعة مثلا صينية امانية وغيرها من البيانات 
فلين ماتراسلين وننتظر الرد راح وقت 

7- لو كل تاجرة تحط تايم الي هي تتواجد فيه يوميا في توقيعها علشان يكون في نظام وسرعة تعامل 

8- اراء الزباين لو كل تاجرة تحتفظ بااراء الزباين علشان تعرضها مع المنتج علشان الزبونة تكون واثقة بالمنتج 
او اذا في منتج يديد مافية تجارب من قبل تتواصلين مع البنات المجربينة وتاخذ ااارائهم وتحطه في موضوع

9- المواضيع المغلقة 
تنحذف لانها زيادة مساحة وضياع وقات 

10- الرصيد مقدما اني اقدم رصيد لين ما توصل الطلبية علشان تضمن حقها انا مو مجبورة اعبي رصيد علشان بعدين ترد لي الرصيد انا مالي بحاجة للرصيد ازيد ليش شو بسوي فية انا ادفع ثمن التوصيل مو ثمن الرصيد 

هذا رايي ولا تزعلن يابنات مني ويظل نقاش علشان نرتقي ورايي ميزعل لاني ماغطلة على حد ^^

----------


## فللة

فكرة حلوووووة 

مشكورة

----------


## senyrita

جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## ام جيهان

حبيت اعلق بخصوص تقيم التاجره او اضافة نقات لها 
بيكون فى ظلم لكتير من التاجرات خصوصا اللى تراعى ربها 
لان فى تاجرات تجمع اراء من صديقاتها وربعها او وحده تعديها هديه عشان ترفع لها الموضوع وتقول رايها بلبضاعه وتنزل الرأى 

وبتكلم من تجربه شخصيه 
تاجره معانا بلمنتدى ومشهوره وتدخلى مواضيعها تحصلى اراء كتييييييييير لبنات 
وطلبت منها زيت شعر لبنتى عشان يكثفه 
قسما بربى ان شعر بنتى كان مثل شعر الفلبنيات بس كان خفيف شويه 
استعملت لها الزيت اخترب شعر بنتى وصار مجعد 
وعندى الصور 
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
ويوم راسلتها وراويتها الصور قبل وبعد ردت على بقلة زوووق وعصبيه وبعدها بطلت ترد على 
ويكفيها منى كل يوم حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل كل ما شفت شعر بنتى 

وفى تاجرات ما تنزل ردود ومشاء الله عليهم قمه فى الادب والزوق والاحترام وعندهم مصداقيه وبضاعتهم حلوه

----------


## بنــuaeــت

بداية تسلموووون ادارتنا على طرح هالموضوع .. واتمنى انكم تنفذوووون آرائنا ...
بالنسبة لي كزبونة قبل ما اكون تاجرة .. اقتراحاتي كالأتي .. 
تقسيم المول البرونزي .. ( ملابس - اكسسوارات- ماكولات - إلخ .... ) 
التقسيم بيساعد كل وحدة يوم بتدور على شي بكل سهولة .. 
ولأن فيه تاجرات مجتهجات في الرفع .. فيضيعوون على الباجين اللي ما يقدرون يرفعون ..
فالتقسيم بيساعد الكل الزبونة من ناحية سرعه الحصول على السلعه ,, والتاجرة من ناحية انها حتى لو ما حصلت وقت ترفع مواضيعها انها بتكوون موجودة في قسم ما يتعدى ال15 صفحة على سبيل المثال

التاجرة الفضية يا ليت انها ما تعرض موضوع إلا في القسم الفضي .. لانه البرونزي كل يوم والثاني ما شاء الله تزيد المواضيع وتستوي لخبطة جذي .. 

بخصوص تقييم التاجرة بعد الشراء منها فكرة وااااااايد حللوة .. واؤيدها بشدة .. 

وتحياااتي لكم ^^

----------


## ام علياااا

يعطيكم العافيه
بس لو تدمجون المول الفضي والبرونزي مع بعض وتقسمون المول حسبالمنتوجات بس يكون بشكل عام مب مخصص
يعني الملابس والفساتين والجلابيات الخ بقسم
والاكسسوارات والشوزات والكماليات بقسم
والاكل واحتياجيات المطبخ فقسم
والخ

----------


## ماك ليدي

انا عندي ملاحظة على المول البرونزي 
بيكون اسهل علينا وارتب لو تخصصون اقسام 
يعني نتعب لما نروح لين 100 صفحة 

الحمدلله عندي التاجرات اللي اتعامل معاهم يرسلون لي على الخاص كل شي جديد بس بعد ادا ابي اشوف اشياء ثانية غير ماقدر اتعب 

يعني :
1- العبي قسم بروحه بكل التاجرات والمصممات
2- قسم البحور والعطور 
3- قسم البيبي والام 
4- قسم الاواني المنزلية 
5- قسم الحنة والمكياج 
6- قسم الملابس والجلابيات 

هاي بعض الاقسام 
بيكون ارتب واسهل 


اما التاجرات 
الحمدلله الله وفقني في التاجرات اللي اتعامل معاهم 
بس في كم وحده ادا نرسل لها رساله خاصة ماترد او ترد وادا نسالها شيء ثاني خلاص تنطنش ولاترد ولا تعطي اي اعتبار لنا 

او بعضهم ماندري ادا شافوا رسالتنا ولا او ماتوصلهم مابي احط في دمتي او من نفسهم يبون يطنشون مايردون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

على فكرة هاي التاجرات اللي دكرتهم اول مرة اتعامل معاهم لكن اللي معاي دوم الحمدلله احبهم ولا عندي لهم اي ملاحظة لانهم صاروا بالنسبة لي اكثر من انها تاجرة 

شكرا لهدا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع

----------


## معذبة قلوب

مشكورين ع هالجهد 

وانا صارلي موقف ويا تاجرة مشرفة كنت طالبة دخون لاخوي قبل لا ايسافر يبغي ياخذهن هدايا شهرين وانا انتظر التوصيل و كلمت التاجرة وقالتلي اسمحيلي وامسحيها ف ويهي و عشانها بس ما كنسلت الطلبيو وكل مرة اتصل ل المندوب ايقولي اسمحيلي انا عندي ظرف وانا عندي وانا عندي كل مرة ع هالموال و فجأة اتصلبي كنت نايمة بعد 5 دقايق بالضبط نشيت رجعت اتصلبه قالي انا خلاص طلعت قلتله ارجع قال انا عندي بضايع غيرج كلمت التاجرة وقلتلها الغي الطلبية خلاص ما ابغي و اصلا اخوي سافر نفس اليوم وقامت تدعي علي وانا مب مسامحتج دنيا و أخره و بحطج ف البلاك لست 

اتمنى من التاجرات ايغيرن هالاسلوب لانه هب اسلوب بيع و شراء

----------


## ام هدويه

الي يبيعن الخواتم والاساور المطليه ذهب يراعن ربهن فهالموضوع 
خذت من تاجره لي ولخواتي ست خواتم وقلاده وحلق وبعد ثالث لبسه اللون تغير 
مع اني ما رشيت عطر على خاتمي 
ونحرجت من خواتي لانهن كانن عباره عن هدايا

----------


## نجمة الفجيرة

الموضوع وااايد حلوو

انا حبيت اقول بعض العضوات يخافن ربهن لا يقعدن يمدحن بضاعتهن مديح ومنا ولا شي
واكبر قهر اذا خذتي شي وحبيتي تستفسري والله وطااااف البعض منهن 
يعني انا خذت حصاله من المنتدى وما عرفت استخدامها وطرشت للتاجره رساله ومرتين و3 ولا حياة لمن تنادي
وانلت الموضوع قالو صبري عليها يمكن بزي او شي صبرت والله 4 شهور وطاااااف وبالصدفه كنت بالدوام اتكلم مع وحده من العضوات وسالتني في مره اشتريتي شي من المنتدى قلت لها هيه حصاله وسبحان الله وهيه خذت شراتها ونفس المشكله ولا حياة لمن تنادي 
الله بخاطري اخذ اشياء من المنتدى بس توبه اذا فكرت اخذ اخذ كتب بس منتجات لامع ان خاطري 
لان ما اقدر اعق بيزاتي وانا مب لاقيه منه فايده ومع ان مب اول مره تصادفني 

حسيتوا كتب قصة حياتي

----------


## malakmaroc

هلا 

انا ضد دمج المول الفضي والبرونزي 
لو المول البرونزي بس هو الي تقسم فالمول الفضي اصلا زواره قلال اما المول البونزي فزواره كتار وتاجرات بالرونزيات اكتر لو تقسم بيكون افضل 

الادارة كانت عطت اندار اونه منعت انو اي تاجرة تحط لها وحدة ترفع لها بفلوس وهالشي للحين موجود وهالشي مو منصف لانو بعض تاجرات مايقدرن يحطن لهن بودي كارد يرفع وراهم

----------


## Sweet Lady04

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته....

مره سالت تاجره.. اذا توصل الطلبات لخارج الامارات ... و خاصة اوروبا... بحكم أني أنا ساكنه هني...

والله العظيم كتبت رساله واشرح لها عن نفسي ... قلت عشان ما تشك أني العب و جيه... بس والله انصدمت لما سوت لي طااااف و ما ردت علي.... اقل شي كانت اعتذرت و قالت ان الطلبات بس داخل الامارات... او اي شي... المهم يعني رد بسيط.

حسيت نفسي في موقف محرج... وقررت أني بعد ما استفسر اذا البيع و الشرا بس يتم داخل الامارات.

*

----------


## بنت البر

> شكرا لفتح مثل هذا الموضوع
> 
> الشي الوحيد اللي فيه ملاحظة على التاجرات 
> 
> انهم يطرشون البضاعه بدون ما يخبرون الزبونه ... الموقف صار لي مرتين او اكثر اتفاجا بالمندوب للتوصل متصل فيني ومرتين اكون انا بعيد عن المكان خارج الامارة او ما يكون عندي بيزات (( مب ساحبه من البنك)) واتورط واضطر اطلع من البيت اروح البنك اسحب او اتسلف من حد من ربعي او اني ادور حد يستلم البضاعه ويدفع والصراحه يصير لي احراج لاني لو ما اخذت الطلبية بتقول التاجرة اني العب وعشان استلم البضاعه انحط في موقف محرج 
> 
> 
> ارجوا من التاجرات بس يطرشون لنا اليوم اللي قبل التوصيل انهم بيطرشون البضايع 
> 
> ...



السلام عليج والسموحه اني دخلت على رايج

حبيبتي الحين احنا يوم انطرش الطلبيه تطلع عنا اول ب اول يعني من اول ما تطلبون تطلع في نفس اليوم او اليوم الي عقبه ..بس احنا ما نعرف متى توصلكم الطلبات لانه ايكون بينكم وبين الشركه هم يتصلون لكم ويتفقون وياكم

وحتى لو مثلا ما اتصلو وصلو قريب منكم تقدرين اتقولين لهم تعالو لي باجر لانه ما عندي فلوس اليوم او مب جاهزه لستلام الطلبات ما فيها شي بيرجع ايبها مره ثانيه..بس لا تتوقعين انه التاجره تعرف بالضبط متى توصل الطلبات لزباين

----------


## ام الوصايف

السلام عليكم خواتي 
ومشكورين ادارة المنتدى عالموضوع المفيد لنا كتاجرات بالمنتدى 
1 - ول شي راح ارد كتاجرة والرد الثاني كزبونة 
- بخصوص الرد على المكالمات انا وحدة من التاجرات اللي مارد عالمكالمات واتواصل بالمسجات وكاتبة هالشي في مواضيعي كلها نظرا لانشغالي وطبعا شي زبونات دق الساعة 2 او 4 بالليل !!! والايميل مافتحه يوميا لاني كل مافتحه احصله متروس رسايل اعلانات 
اما الرسايل عالخاص فارد عليها اول باول والرسايل عالموبايل ارد عليها فنفس الوقت واللي تعاملوا معي يعرفن هالشي ^^
-وبخصوص الرصيد اخذ رصيد مقدم وهو فلوس التوصيل اول ماكنت اخذ رصيد مقدم بس في زبونات الله يسامحهن (طبعا مب الكل)
بكل سهولة تقول للمندوب كنسلت الطلبية وساعتها انا اخسر جيمة الكوبون 
اما بخصوص موعد وصول الطلبية طبعا التاجرة ماتعرف متى توصل الطلبية والصبح او المسى 

2 -وهذا ردي كزبونة 
المرجو من الادارة الكريمة تمنع رسايل الاعلانات عالخاص لانه بعض التاجرات كل يوم طرش اعلانات عالخاص (طبعا مب الكل) ومرات توصلني نفس الرسالة 5مرات  :Frown: 
-المرجو من التاجرات يصورن البضاعة من تصويرهن الخاص لانه يوم نطلب شي توصلنا الالوان غير اللي طلبنا

----------


## ريـــــــم

جزاكم الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## خوصه بوصة

*أشكر الاداره على المبآدره الحلوه منهم ^^

من الجهتين الزبونات و التآجراآت في الزين وفي الشين و هالشي من طبيعة الشخص واخلااقه 

التقـــــيم : حبيت هالشي و بيساعد الزبونات والتاجرآات 

تقسيم المول : مرات يرتفع ضغطي وانا ادور موضوع معين >< اأتمنى يقسمونه احس افضل للزبونه والتاجره ^^

الاســعآر : في تآجرآآت يبآلغن و تاجرآت اسعآرهن حلوه بس الزبونه هي الي تحدد شو تبى ^^ 

الاسلـوب : يقهروووني الي يردون علي باسلوب زفت يحسسوني هم الي بيشترون مب انا >< والي تحسسج انه محد شراتها في العالم وانا وانا واناآ يا حياتي كيف بتنجحين في تجارتج وانتي جي اسلوبج ..؟! بس في تاجرات عثـل ^___^

التوصيـل : بنآت متى توصلج الطلبيه مب بايد التاجره يوم تطلع الطلبيه من بيتها لين توصلج اي تاخير بيكون من الشركه مره فشلوني كنت بصيح من القهر >< ماوصلو طلبيات العيد للبنات وسيده بعد العيد غيرت الشركه .. 
و مره 2 اقولهم السموووووووحه منكم ><


وشكـــــرآ لحسن قرائتكم ^_____^
*

----------


## بنت المها

مشكورات على الطرح


انا تعرضت لموقف مب حلو من تاجرة تطلب ملابس اطفال من ارميكا 
اشتريت ودفعت مقدم علشان ملابس عيد الاضحى ( يعني ماشي عيد قريب بعده) ( وهذا طبعا شرط كل تاجرة انها تضمن الفلوس قبل ما تطل البضاعة للزبونة) 

المهم اشتريت انا واختى وكذا زبونة وما وصلتنا البضاعة الا بعد العيد ، فتخيلوا الموقف اللي صار لي صرت اركض على السوق اشتري ثياب حق بناتي وشنط العيد وجواتي وانتو بكرامة واكسسسوارات شعر 

ولما سألناها قالت بكل بساطة ان شركة الشحن من امريكا صار لهم مشكلة والغلط مب منها

انزين اوكيه الغلط مب منها بس ليش ما تحملت الخسارة مثلنا يعني في الربح هي موجودة وفي الخسارة هي ما يخصها فحسيت ان حقي انهضم

وطرشت شكوى رسمية للادارة وسولي اكبر طااااااااااااااااااااااف

ومن يومها ما اشتريت منها وصرت اطلب بروحي من Macys ومن Gymboree

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

الصدق الامانة الاهتمام 
مطلوب من التاجرات

----------


## *مغرومه*

موضوع حلووو

أنا بخبركم سالفه من قريب طلبت من تاجره شي
و و صلت الطلبيه انزين و طرشتلها رساله انه الطلبيه
و صلت و هي طلبت منيه أقولها و أعطيها مقترحات
و قلتلها الرأي و الي اشوفه بطريقه حلوه و بدون
ما أزعلها في شي انزين ردت عليه و عصبت منيه
و تخيلوا بعد كم من ساعه ردت حقيه الفلوس رصيد
أنا انصدمت ليش ردت حقيه الفلوس و طرشتلها إلها مسج
و لا ردت و طرشتلها رساله في المنتدى و لا ردت عليه
مب بس رساله كم من رساله و هي طاااااف لقولها أنا زعلتج
في شي و الله حتى ما اعرف ليش هي تصرفت هالتصرف
المهم استسمحت منها و رديت حقها فلوسها مره ثانيه
و بريت ذمتيه من فلوسها انزين حتى لو شو ما صار
ماله داعي ترد فلوسها ليش ليش ليش الله يسامحها بس
كنت أشوفها غير بس الحين انصدمت منها وايد

----------


## سمسومة بدر

أنا بعد مع الخوات
أنا مع التقسيم للمول 
يعني قسم الاطفال والالكترونيات والماكولات والاكسسوار وجي 
لان جي التاجره والزبونه مستفيدات 
يفتر راسنا ندور على شيء واخر شيى نصدع ونوقف تدوير 
وان شاء الله الاداره ما بتقصر معانا 


ومشكورين

----------


## ليل ونور

*هذا الموضوع فرصه نترياها من زمان ......مشكوره الاداره على طرحه وياليت يتكرر مب بس في موضوع المولات في تطوير المنتدى بالكامل واخذ ارانا كعضوات منتسبات لهذا المنتدى.......... ببتدي اولا بالتقسيم على حسب البضاعه مثل ماشفت الاراء نسبه كبيره تطالب بهذا الشي وانا منهم....ثانيا بالنسبه للتجارب اللي مرن بها الزبونات من سوء تعامل اوحس تعامل ياليت من كل تاجره تاخذ الموضوع بجديه وتحاول تحسن من طريقة التعامل والبيع والبضاعه وتاخذ باراء الزبونات لان بالنهايه راح تكون هي المستفيده.....ثالثا سالفة التوصيل والمندوبين صراحه المشكله الوحيده اللي اعاني منها لان كل التاجرات اللي تعاملت وياهن حبوبات وماقصرن بشي ..................رابعا عندي اقتراح مع اني اشوفه صعب على التاجرات بس يمكن يلاقي موافقه منهن...ليش مايجتمعن التاجرات في معرض يكون لتاجرات المنتدى مثل المعارض اللي تتسوى في اغلب مدن الدوله وتكون فرصه لنا نشوف بضاعتهم....لاني شفت هذه المعارض اللي تكون تابعه للمنتديات في دول خليجيه مثل السعوديه والكويت وتكون خاصه للنساء.....واخيرا مشكورين على ها لموضوع...............*

----------


## وجه الخير2009

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


الله يعطيكن الصحة والعافية

عندي ملاحظات ومقترحات أشارك فيها الاخوات

اولا : الملاحظات
- المصداقية في البضاعة : يعني التاجرة توضح أكثر مواصفات بضايعها والتصوير يكون واقعي اكثر من انه معدل بالفوتوشوب
- المندوبين : بعضهم اسلوبهم ينرفززززز لدرجة ان الوحده تبغي تكنسل الطلبية لكن تغمضها التاجرة، فحبذا لو تتاكد التاجرة من زبوناتها عن المندوب وشركة التوصيل هل تكمل معاهم ولا تغيرهم 
- الاسعار : الزبونات صارن يعرف للاسعار في السوق ، واختيارهن للمنتدى والتسوق الالكتروني عشان يرتاحن وعارفات ان في سعر لهاي الراحة وتستاهله التاجر .. لــــكـــن .. المبالغة الزايدة في اسعار البضايع هذا مب مقبول .. ومثل ما قالت وحده من الخوات نحن في منتدى "سيدات الامارات" 
- تواجد التاجرة في المنتدى والرد على رسايل الزبونات شي مهم .. حتى لو هي مب متواجدة في المنتدى تتواصل بالمسجات .. لان الزيون تتريا رد التاجرة عليها ويتاخر طلبيها 

ثانيا: المقترحات 
- يفضل التقسيم في المولات على حسب البضايع لان وااايد نضيع وقت لين ما نحصل على المطلوب 
- يكون في نظام تقييم لبضاعة التاجرة ( النقاط ) لان هذا بيشمل راي الزبونة في بضاعة التاجرة /اسلوبها
- البضايع الغير متوفره تنشل مواضيعها وتنحذف 
- الاسلوب الراقي مهم جداااا من قبل الطرفين

وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## قطوف دانية 2

> حلـوه الفكره وأاتمنى من الـإادآاره إاترآاقب كل إاللي تحطهم مسؤوليـن فـ المنتدى مب بس التـآاجرآات ..
> دآام الموضوع إانفتح أاحب أاتكلم عن بعظهم 
> # إايحطون عروضهم ويوم إانرآاسلهم أابدن مـآايردون .. !!! أاو مـآايردون إالـآا بـ أاسلوب ( إاذآا مـآاتبين خليه ) إانزين ليييش حرآام نستفسر .. !!! .. أاو يحطون شي ويون يوصلنـآا الطلب ننصدم .. !! ( طبعاً مب الكل ) .. 
> ))


صحيح الكل ملاحظ هذي الطريقة اتمنى من التاجرات يكونن اكثر متجاوبات ويا الزبونات لأن الانسان الواثق من شغله ما يرده الجواب ابدا واهم شي الامانه والمصداقية في الحوار لأن كل وحده مسؤوله عن شغلها امام ربها قبل كل شي

----------


## فن القفطان

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## كيوتو

*انا بعد ويا تقسيم المنتدي 
بصرااحه وااااايد نتعب ونحنا ندووور الاغرااااض 
يعني مثلا لو ابغي لبس اطفال لازم ادخل كل قسم و اجيك 
ع ملف كل تاجره لين احصل اللي اباااه 
كل مره ادور شي واخرتها اهوون بسبت هالسالفه 
فياليت تحلونهاا لنا*

----------


## ورديـة

موفقين يا الادارة وشكرا لهالموضوع

اقتراحي نفس اقتراح بعض الاخوات 
من الافضل تقسيم القسم التجاري حسب البضاعة 
قسم الازياء والتجميل 
قسم مستلزمات الاطفال 
قسم مستلزمات البشرة والشعر 
قسم البوفيهات والماكولات 
قسم الاكسسوارات والشنط والشباصات وغيرهم 
وقسم منوع للبضاعة اللي مالها قسم معين وانتو واختياركم يا الطيبين

بهالطريقة بتوفرون علينا الوقت والجهد 
لاني فعلا ساعات اتم ادور بالصفحات ساعة لين احصل الموضوع ومرات امل واهون من الشرا
وانتو تعرفون ما شاء الله كيف التنافس في رفع المواضيع هنيه 


الاقتراح الثاني 

بخصوص تاجرات الدخون والعطور 
المفروض يتعاملن مع العميلة بصندوق مخصص للتسترات عند الطلب 
لانه اللي يعجب غيري مب شرط يعجبني والناس اذواق 
وبصراحة ياما شريت معتمدة على راي بعض العضوات وبالاخير اعق اللي شريته 
مالنا محسوب علينا يا طويلات العمر ونحن نداوم ونتعب لين نحصله
فارجوكم خلونا ناخذ الغرض بقناعة منا ... 

مشكورين مرة ثانية وموفقين اجمعين *

----------


## full options

لو يخلون لسته المواضيع اكثر ف المولات

والرفع يخلونه بس كمن موضوع ف اليوم يكون واايد زين

----------


## ام سلامة..

اتمنى يكون شي أكياس موحدة للمنتدى^^
وهالشي بيميز تاجراته^^

----------


## ام الصيصان

> امممم ..
> انا اشوف ان يكون مسموح للتاجرات برفع الموضوع مره وحده باليوم
> ليش؟؟
> 
> لاننا نلقى الموضوع واصل 40 صفحه .. واخر شي تلقى كله خربشات للتاجره يعني تكتب حروف اي شي مثل:
> "ffdkhfdkjfhsdjks" "555434ه3433"
> احس مالهم معني...
> 
> تكتب للرفع بكل بساطه مره وحده باليوم يكون احسن وارتب للموضوع نفسه..
> ...


ككلامج صحح واول 3 صفحات كلهن 
لتاجرات معينات من كثر ما يرفعن مواضيعهن 

ويفضل تقسسيم المول 


ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## أم محمد بلال

انا اقترح انه كل تاجرة تكتب اسم البصاعة ف عنوان الموضوع


مثلا عبايات 
جلابيات 
و يكون اسم متداول بدون زخرفة عشان يسهل علينا البحث عن نوعية معينة من البضاعة


او انه يتم فتح اقسام فرعية ف المول البرونزي و الفضي و يحمل مسميات البضاعة 


مثلا قسم لتاجرات الازياء
قسم لمستلزمات الاطفال
قسم لمستلزمات المطبخ

و هكذا و ف كل قسم يكون موضوع للطلبات و ما يتم حذف اي رد لا يحتوي على طلب و بكذا تسهل العملية على التاجرة و الزيونة بنفس الوقت



ربي يعطيكم العافية

----------


## دلع و ولع

مره طلبت من تاجره واول مره اتعامل معاها الصراحه ماعندها اسلوب
طرشت لها مسج
السلام عليكم
اشحالج اختي
بغيت الشي الفلاني واللون كذا وكتبت العنوان بس نسيت السايز
طرشت لي مسج بس كتبت اي سايز
انزين ردي السلام
وطرشت لها السايز ردت طرشت ماشي هالسايز اللون اللي تبينه
الصراحه ماشي اسلوب والله كنت بكنسل الطلبيه بس ما احب هالاسلوب اني اطلب واكنسل

----------


## BenToooH

ماعندي شي عالتاجرات

بس أقترح ان تقسيم الأقسام التجارية تكون حسب نوع البضاعة مش حسب التاجرة، لأن هالشي بيوفر علينا الوقت لو ندور ع شي معين ...

مثلا قسم للملبوسات
قسم للأكلات
قسم لأدوات المطبخ
قسم أغراض اليهال
.... الخ


لأننا أحيانا لو بغينا شي معين نتعب وايد لين نحصل
واحيانا عقب ما نطلب نكتشف مواضيع ثانية بنفس البضاعة ويمكن أحسن بس الموضوع مختفي فالصفحة مليون ولا انتبهناله...
فالتقسيم راح يكون احسن لنا "الزبونات" وللتاجرات بعد ...


-------------------------

اقتراح ثاني: عنوان الموضوع يكون واضح باسم البضاعة يسهل علينا البحث

----------


## شيخة العسل

يزاكم الله خير

----------


## شمعة الجـلاس

السلام عليكم 
اسمحولي لاني راح اكتب الشي اللي خلاني اكره التعامل فالمنتدى 

اتعاملت ويا احد التاجرات ومن البداية ما اكدت الطلبية لين ما سألتها اذا طلع القياس غلط كيف راح أتكون الطريقة جان أنبوبي بكل صدر رحب راح اغيرلج اياه وصدقتها ومن عقبها قلت لها القياس صغير وكلمتني باسلوب خايس وآخر شي ما غيرتلي اياه وللحين عندي بكمل شهرين واهو طايح ف جبدي ومن هاك اليوم وانا كارهه التعامل ف هالمنتدى

----------


## أم بشر

> انآ اول وحده بأيد هالأفكآر . .
> احييييد قبل كآن شي موضوع البلآك لست . .
> 
> انآ رآيي ان يتخصص قسم خآص للتآجرآت والزبونآت اي شكوى على اي تآجره تنكتب فـ هالقسم وطبعاً محد يشوف موآضيع هالقسم غيييير الإدآره . .
> اي زبونه تشتري من اي تآجره والتآجره تغشهآ بأي شي طبعاً بيكون فـ ادله عشآن التآجره مآتنطلم اول شي تكون الرسآيل الي بينج وبين التآجره موجوده والبضآعه الغلط الي وصلتج وهذآ كله يكون فـ قسم الخآص . .
> اذآ كآنت الشكآوي اكثر من ثلآث تنحط التآجره فـ البلآك ليست لمدة اسبوعيين ع الأقل . .
> واذا تكررت التآجره نفسهآ فـ البلآك ليست اكثر من مرتيين يعطونهآ تنبييه وعقب الإدآره تتصرف . .
> 
> ونفس الشي الزبونآت اي وحده تطلب وتكنسل بدون اي عذر وتلعوز شركآت التوصيل تنحط فـ البلآك ليست عشآن محد يتعآمل ويآهآ . .
> ...


أنا معاك بالرأي

وفكرة تقسيم المول إلى أقسام فكرة رائعة جدا

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## أم _حور

بارك الله فيكم فكره طيبه

----------


## اليامي مريامي

> يزاكم الله خير


 :Sha2:

----------


## reem hamad

فكرة واااايد حلوة ... وبما اني وحده من التاجرات اللي ما اتحط ردود زباينها لسبب ضيق الوقت.. فاتمنى من المنتدى ان يفتح قسم للزباين يعرضون فيه اسماء التاجرات اللي تم التعامل وياهن وتقييم كل تاجرة من حيث جوده البضاعة وسرعة التوصيل وسعر السلعه ....

----------


## فراشة وردية

موضوع جدا مفيد يزاكم الله خير استفدت وايد كتاجره منه 

و بالنسبه لشركات التوصيل فنعاني منها كتاجرات او زباين 

اما كزبونه فانا مع تقسيم المول البرونزي 

و ادعوا جميع التاجرات انهم يحطون نفسهم مكان الزبونه دايما 

و ربي يوفق الجميع

----------


## أسيرة حبه

موضووع حلووووو الصراحة ...

اخيييرا حد بيسمعنا ههههههههه

الصراحة على كثر ما نبغي نفيد التاجرات من جهة ونريح عمارنا من جهة على كل ما نتعب وتحترق اعصابنا ..

اول شي ... (( المندوبييييييييين ))

ادري التاجرااات مالهم شغل وحليلهم بس لازم تلقوولنا حل نحن بعد نتعب من هالسالفة .. في منهم اسلوووبهم ارف جنا نطر من عندهم .. اتصلي مرة واااحد كل ما قتله تعرف المكان الفلاني قالي لا .. واخر شي قالي انا اول مرة ايي راس الخيمة !!!! شو المطلوب مني يعني ايي لين عندك واخذ البضاعة .. وضيع حضرته تعبت وانا ادليه لا ويلس يفاتن بعد .. لين عصبت عليه وقتله انا عمري ما تعاملت ويا مندوب جذه .. عقب قال معليش شا افندم انا اروح للمكان الي انتي عاوزاه بس شويه شويه !!! والله حرقلي اعصابي ..

وبعديين .. الوقت مثل ما قالت وحدة من الخوات .. نحن يوم نطلب شي معناته تموا محبوسين فالبيت لا تتحركون لا ترقدون لا تسوون شي .. لان المندوب ع كيفه ايي اي وقت يباه .. واغلبهم يحبووووون يشرفون فعز القايله .. مثل ما قالت الاخت بالضبط الكل راقد منوو بيطلعلك الحين !! ولا ايون حزة الصلاااه عنبو مسلمين انتو سيروا صلوا لاحقين ع التوصيل .. ما يكون ريلي فالبيت اقوله سير ابوي المسيد ترياه شو اسوي يعني ؟؟

وبعدين سالفة ١٠ دقايق وانا عندك يا افندم ويوصل عقب ساعه تقهرنييييي .. ليش ماعدنا شغل غيركم مثلا

خلصنا من المندوبين اخيرا طلعت الي فخاطري ..

ني للتاجرات .. بعضهم ماعليهم كلام وبعضهم يخلونا نفكر مليون مرة قبل ما نطلب .. هذي بعض المواقف الي صادفتني ...

١. تاجرات الهدايا ذكرت هالشي قبل ماعندهم مصداقيه اسمحولي .. طلبت مرتين وفالمرتين غير ثمن البضاعه والتغليف والتوصيل فايدتهم فوق ال ٥٠٠ .. اول مرة طلبت هدية حق ريلي .. كانت ب ١٠٠٠ وقالتلي بحطلج كولكشن للسيارة .. استغربت من السعر بس قلت يمكن تشتري اشيا كواليتي .. فتح ريلي الهدية جدامي وافتشلللللللللت .. الاغرااااض عاااااديه من السوبرماركت ممكن اخذها وفي منهم ناسيه عليهم السعر ب ١٠ و ٢٠ .. من ٣ سنين هالكلام ولين الحين ريلي ماستخدم ولا نص شي .. خاش الهديه عشاني بس .. الهدية الثانية اهون بس بعد الاغراض ما كانت تستاهل الثمن الي دفعته وفوق هذا قالتلي بخبرج شو بخذ عشان تقررين وتفاجات فيها مطرشتلي صور الي اشترته ،، 

٢. التطنييييش .. في تاااجرة الله يستر عليها .. طلبت منها عبي .. وكانت عندي مناسبات مهمه والعيد كان بعده واااايد بس طلبت عشان افتك.. جربت المناسبه الاولى وماشي خبر .. طرشتلها مسج قالتلي مسافرة !!! عديناها .. جربت المناسبه الثانية .. لاحس ولا خبر وما ترد ع المسجات .. قلت يا حرمة اعذريها .. وتوقهت وحالتي حاله .. جرب العيد والاخت مااااالها حس مع انها ترد ع مواضيعها بس رسايلي ما ترد عليها .. ولا وصلت العبي ولا وصلني رد منها ..

وحدة ثااانية .. طلبت وكان شي من الي طلبته مب موجود فقلتها شو ابغي وشو ما ابغي .. وما ردت .. وعلى اساس تبغي رصيد كضمان قبل ما اتطرش .. وطافوا اسبوعين وانا نسيت السالفة لانها ما اكدت عليي . وتفاجات بالمندوب متصل ،، 

٣. الاسلوووب .. اتطرشين حق وحدة رساله محترمه سلام وشخبارج ولو سمحتي والغالية .. وترد عليج بكلمتين من ورى خاطرها ليش .. ابوي باسلوبج بتكسبين زباين ليش البطرة ..


٤. اللامبالاااه والاهتمام بربحها وبس .. طلبت من تاجرة برع المنتدى .. من سنين هالكلام كان اول رمضان .. وعلى اساس كمن يوم وبتوصل .. طاف الشهر كامل .. وانا مطرشتلها المبلغ ومب شوي كان والتحويل روحه دافعه عليه شكثر من غير الشحن بعد .. كل ما اطرشلها ترد باسلوب خايس جنه خلاص ماهمها شي مدام بيزاتها عندها .. وما وصلوا الا عقب العيد ب ١٠ ايام لا والثياب كان فيها عيوب بعد .. بتقولولي مب منها .. اوكي صح بس تبين انها مهتمه .. حتى عقبها ما اهتمت ولا سالت وصلوا ولا .. وانا تعاملت ويا وحدة من نفس البلد من منتدي ثاني وكان اسلوبها قمة فالرووعة .. وما هدت الا يوم وصلتني الطلبية تمت متواصله وياي بالمسجات لين النهاية .. وتتعذر وحالتها حاله مع ان الطلبيه ما تاخرت مول

وبالنسبه لاقتراحات الخوات انا وياهم .. تقسيم المنتدى او اختصار عنوان الموضوع عيونا عورتنا .. وياليت من التاجرات ما يبالغن فوصف تجارتهم .. انقهر يوم يكونن كاتبات فالعنوان بضاااعتي الرووووووووعة الي ما تلقووووون مثلها والطرررررررررررر والدللللللع ويوم ادش البضاعه تكون ما تسر مووول.. قولي شو عندج ونحن بنشوف اذا روعه ولا ..

واسمحولي طلعت الي فخاطري كله هههههههه

----------


## دلوعة بحدود

يعطيج العافيه اختيه

----------


## بنت الطموح

موفقين جميعا إن شاء الله

----------


## MEMOIR

لو كل شخص ضميره حي ويراقب الله ف كل خطوه ماكان غيه شكاوي من الطرفين،،
انا كتاجره اكثر من مره اتعرض للتطنيش يعني المندوب يدق ع الزبونه وماترد او تقوله انها كنسلت!
انا ما اخذ رصيد بحكم اني اتعامل مع الكل من منطلق الثقه،،
والحمدلله تعاملت مع اكثر من خمسين زبونه ماشالله ع البنات ذوووق

بعدين نصيحه للتاجرات ؛ احيانا تصادفين زبونه تعطيج من هاك الكلام اللي يسم البدن! اول شي مفروض تمتصي غضبها،، وتعاملينها بالتي هي احسن،، وباسلوب لبق وتعطينها من وقتج عسب تقدرين تتفاهمين وياها،،

----------


## النووف

السلام عليكم 

مره كنت طالبة مسكرة ثلاث ألوان وانصدمت يـّﮱـُۆۈمْ وصلتلي الطلبية مسكرتين نفس اللون 
والمسكرات كلهم ناشفة جنهم مستعمللينهم.

----------


## شانيل82

فكرة حلوة
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## mousy

> يزاكم الله خير والله انها بادره طيبه منكن ياادارة القسم التجاري 
> 
> انا عندي اقتراح واتمنى يلاقي شي من الاهتمام 
> لو ان المول الفضي والبرونزي يكون منظم اكثر بيسهل علينا التصفح 
> يعني ينحط قسم للاطفال ومستلزماتهم 
> وقسم للاواني واشياء المطبخ 
> وقسم لازياء المراءه ومستلزماتها 
> وقسم لتاجرات الاكل 
> بدال ما اندور دواره على موضوع ويضيع الوقت وما نحصل الي نباه 
> ...


 
رأيي من رأي الإخت ,,,
لو يكون في كل مول أقسام منظمة يسهل علينا عملية البحث و الوقت ,,,

وشكرااا للإهتمام

----------


## أحلام علي

بالنسبه للتقسيم

اقترح ان يكون مقسم + قسم يضم كل شي

----------


## Rwaan

السلام عليكم ^^ 
حبيت أشارك بموقف صدفني مع تاجره طلبت منها 3 أرواج سعر الواحد ب 50 بس يوم وصلن شفتهن ذااااايبين من الخاطر و أول ما فتحتهن انكسرو كلهم و ماكانو من النوعيه الزينه >< أنا أدري الجو حار بس المفروض تتصرف و تلاقي حل مثلا تحطهم فثلأجه بس للأسف عقيتهم فزباله على طوووول ويوم تواصلت وياها بأسلوب حلو بس أعطيها خبر و ظرشتلها أصوره عسب ما تقول اتبلى 
للأسف ما ردت علي بس فذمتها بتم هشي والله كريم

----------


## تاتو7

ليش ما نقدر نعرض بضاعة فالكراج سيل ولا لازم عضوية تاجره

----------


## العنود المرر

اتمنى من الاداره الكريمه تنبيه التااجرات انه ما يطلعن اي طلبيه قبل ما يعطن العضوه خبر وترد عليهن ب الاوكي 
لان انا طالبه م المنتدى و طرشت العربون اللي هو رصيد وخبرت التاجره ان قلت لها بخبرج متى تطرشين اصبري لاتطرشين بشوف متى يفضى ريلي ~
وريلي مافضى وسافرنا عمره وحاليا فالعمره وحتى مب عاطتنها اي عنوان تفاجئت انها مطلعه الطلبيه ~
يوم قلنا لها قالت انا عطيتج رساله ع المنتدى وهي تعرف رقمي طيب عطيني رساله ع الفون انا مادخلت المنتدى من فتره وما اكدت 
لج كيف تطلع طلبيه بهالطريقه وكانهم يحطون الزبون امام الامر الواقع !!!
جد زعلني الموقف خصووصا انها هي معتبرتني انا الغلطانه وانا ماعندي علم بالموضوع اصلا !!

هالتصرف جبرني اني اكلف حد يدفع ويستلم بااجر وافتك~

----------


## baka

أنا تعاملاتي كلها كانت زينة مع التاجرات ولا مرة طلبت شي وما عيبني أو المعامله ما عيبتني بالعكس ولله في تاجرة صبرت علي وااايد وكانت معاملتها ذووووق وترد بسرعه على أي رساله 

بس مؤخرا صراحه استوالي موقف يمكن يخليني ما اخذ شي خلاص من المنتدى تعقدت في تاجرة مطرشتلها رسالة اول الشهر برقم السلعه وصورتها وخبرتها بالتاريخ اللي توصلها فيه قالتلي اوكى متوفرة وإن شاء الله بوصلج في التاريخ المحدد

قبل الموعد باسبوعين طرشتلي تقول ما حصلت البضاعة والسموحه منج وجي قلتلها مب مشكله حصل خير بعد كم يوم طرشتلي تقول لقيتها انا تلخبطت في طلبج تحريتج زبونة ثانية انزين شقايل ما تسجلين ؟ الحين اكيد كل التاجرات عندهم وايد زباين كيف ما يتلخبطن؟ مب بس جي طرشتلي اياها قبل الموعد بكم يوم قالت اوه سوري ما انتبهت للي طرشتيه ..يوم وصلت الطلبية ما كنت موجوده اضطريت اخلي غيري يدفع ويستلم وتعرفون كيف الإحراج 

تخيلو المصيبة ما طلعت البضاعة اللي أنا طالبتها !!!! وياريت المبلغ شوي!!
معاملتها أبدن ما كانت اوك اراكض وراها وما ترد على تلفوناتي ولا مسجاتي ولا البلاك بيري حتى!! ترد بعد سنة!
كنت أدور قسم شكاوي ما لقيت أو حد ممكن يحل لي المشكلة ما لقيت الا ها الموضوع  :Frown:

----------


## كيفيـ أحبهـ

الصرآحه انآ تووووبه تووووبه أخذ من المنتدى

من كم يوم وصلني بلآك بيري من 
جي تقريبا أسمهآ ‏،،‏ هي قالت مستعمل و في خدوش بسيطه
‏ ويآ كل ملحقآته ‏،‏ و عطتني بأقل من سعر السوق بشوي
غير التوصيل و فلوس تحويل البيزآت

و الله إنه لآ يبين عليه مكدود و غير الخدوش و من طرف شوي و بيطيح الكفر
و لآ فيه سمآعه و لآ ميموري بس اللهم شرش و وصله

بس الله يسآمحهآ و صدق توبتني أخذ من المنتدى

----------


## الورد الأحمر

ومنكم نستفيد
أنا ما الأخوات ك زبونة المفروض التاجرة تحدد بالدقة المتناهية حجم وكمية المنتج بالضبط

وكان الله غفورا رحيما

----------


## لانا البوسطة

فكرة اكثر من رائعة
ومو غريبة على منتدى سيدات الامارات 
المنتدى الراقي بمعنى الكلمة
لكنى اتفق مع اخواتي لو ان الاقسام تكون اكثر تنظيم وما نجلس نحوس ندور وين الملابس من الاكسسوارات والمكياج والخ

الشي الثاني اتمنى فعلا هالموضوع يكون دوري كل شهرين مثلا
لانه انا شخصيا ما اشتريت شي للحين
لكني طالبة عدة طلبيات
ولين توصلني بيكون الموضوع تسكر!

----------


## إدارة القسم التجاري

انتهت مدة النقاش

شاكرين للجميع مشاركتهن في الموضوع

سيتم النظر في المقترحات و الشكاوي وايجاد حلول ان شاء الله

وسيتم تثبيت الموضوع فترة للتطلع عليه التاجرات وتستفيد منه

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

كل التوفيق لكل منتسبات المنتدى ان شاء الله

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

بالتوفيق للكل

----------


## MAJIDA

بالتوفيق

----------


## ميثا الخيلي

موضوع طيب الله يوفقكم وتحلون كل المشاكل

----------


## مواليد2010

فكره حلوه

----------

